# Injured Deer = Screwed-up antlers!!



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anybody know exactly what happens when a deer injures a leg or etc. and as a result, the opposite side antler is deformed? Why does this occur? I have seen several deer this way. A few years ago, In the early part of the year when the deer didnt have their antlers yet, i saw a mule whose leg was completely shot off. I saw it several times throughout the year and when archery season came along, I saw it again. It had 4 points on one side and the opposite side of the missing leg was just a single 14" horn with a few stickers that curled down and around beside its face and eye. I couldnt resist shooting it because it was very unique. It was also in velvet! I was just curious to know what causes this deformity. Thanks


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I dont think that is true, it seems i read somewhere that a wound has no effect on the antlers.


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

You got any pics of this deer? Post em!


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

I found this written by a wildlife specialist studying "Antlerogenesis." The article talked about the cycle each year from start to finish and this was included at the end:

-----A common antler deformity results from damage to a deer's front or rear leg. Rear leg injuries produce a "contralateral" antler deformity (malformed antler on the opposite side from the injury), possibly due to one side of the brain controlling the opposite side of the body. After a very serious leg injury, a buck may never produce a quality rack. Injury to a front leg may produce a malformed antler on either, both, or neither sides. Body injuries may or may not cause antler abnormalities.------

Now at the end it does say that it may or may not which leads me to believe that there is still some unknown info. But for the most part every time I've seen a deformed rack, we've been able to find an injury on the opposite side of the body.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have posted this before, but I think this is a great story.
Three years ago my father in law said he shot a buck back on an island oxbow on his property and said he had to hurry and gut it because he had to usher at church that morning. I, being the suck up son-in-law that I am, told him to go to church and I would gut it for him. I walked out there and the first thing I noticed was that the deer had four point on one side, albeit a small rack and the other side was just one long narrow horn. I then flipped the deer over and noticed that the deer had apparently broken or hurt the front leg on the opposite side of the small point antler. Also, it had no nuts.....It was a doe!!!! Crazy deer.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

it definately has an effect on antler growth


----------

